# Swollen Occipital (retroauricular) lymph node in infant



## BabyDakota (Jan 5, 2006)

DD has had this for months. It is the node behind her right ear. The ped and our acupuncturist have both said that it is normal, and can take many months to go away, and eventually will. The swelling fluctuates from hardly there at all, to nearly the size of a ping pong ball. It does not seem to bother dd at all. There seems to be nothing else bothering her ever, besides occasional teething, and the runny nose every other week from daycare.
I just need some more reassurance at this point.
Has anyone ever had to deal with this? If so, what was your experience? Also, does anyone with a professional medical opinion, think I should get a second opinion, and why?
Thanks! And here is a pic of the lymph node system in the head and neck for reference.

http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e1...ph_chain01.jpg

Lymph nodes at Surface
1. Occipital (retroauricular)
2. Mastoid
3. Superficial Parotid
4. Deep Parotid
5. Preauricular
6. Infraauricular
7. Intraglandular parotid

Facial Lymph Nodes
8. Buccinator
9. Nasolabial
10. Mandibular
11. Anterior Cervical
(Superficial jugular)
12. Superficial Cervical
(External jugular)


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Angelo has a swollen one on his neck that has been there forever.

Chiro said it may not fully disappear until he is 12yr







She also said it is not unusual and I should not be worried.

















:


----------



## BabyDakota (Jan 5, 2006)

thank you angel bee for the fast reply! i already feel better. i trust my docs, and like i said, just needed an ok from another mom.
i have not posted on here in a while, and now i remember why i was addicted to it for so long.
i must come back more often! you ladies rock!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BabyDakota* 
thank you angel bee for the fast reply! i already feel better. i trust my docs, and like i said, just needed an ok from another mom.
i have not posted on here in a while, and now i remember why i was addicted to it for so long.
i must come back more often! you ladies rock!

Awwww shucks!







:


----------

